# Transport from Airport with Car seat



## Pinkwood (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi

We live in Vietnam and travel occasionally to Bangkok for a break. I have a 3 year old and would like to find a car company that could pick us up from the airport with a decent car seat.

Is that at all possible?

So far, I have tried three different car companies and they all turned up with a car seat from the dark ages, the last time the car seat was actually broken and couldn't be secured. 

Can anyone help?

Thank You

PS. I don't want to hire a car and drive myself.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

Not easy. If you were staying in a reasonable hotel, you could ask them to organise a pick-up for you with the child seat... but there would be no guarantee of them turning up any better equipped than before.

As you are making a relatively short hop from Vietnam, wouldn't it be possible for you to bring a child seat with you? You would more than make up for any extra cost because you would be able to use an ordinary metered taxi to get in and out of Bkk.


----------



## Pinkwood (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for your response.

Yes, staying in a 5 star (great deals at the moment) and have tried before but as you say, they turn up with the same old car seat. 

In fact, I think its the same car seat shared by all the car companies 

It does sound like bringing our own car seat is the best option. I was just trying to limit the amount of stuff to bring over plus the risk of it being damaged. 

From my many online searches there is a car company in Phuket (or Koh Samui) that offer the service with the latest in safety standards european imported car seats. I guess its not that profitable for anyone (ie; expats) to do that in Bangkok.

Thanks again.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

For what it's worth I don't think you are overreacting by asking about child seats. My wife is in Thailand as of tomorrow for a stay with her family (in France most of year at the moment), and it really worries me that she'll be travelling about without the child seat for our 20 month old baby...


----------



## Bangkockney (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a 10 month old boy and travelled from the UK to Thailand with the huge amounts of stuff babies seem to need. Maybe I'm paranoid, but I would not want someone else to make arrangements for the safe travel of my baby. I didn't even want to buy a new car seat in Thailand, I wanted something that was tested against European safety standards. A bit OTT yes, but the piece of mind is worth it.

I checked his car seat into the hold, without even bothering to wrap it in plastic (service offered at airport). It came out fine. Even checked the steam steriliser, sealed in a FedEx box and it travelled with no problems.

We also took his 2-piece stroller on the plane. You leave it at the departure gate and they give it to you as soon as you exit the aircraft. This was a god-send after a 12 hour flight where, as always, I was greeted by Bangkok's heat with an awful hangover. Great to just bung the little one in his buggy right from the gantry.


----------

